# new back tension release



## jtelkboy (Jan 23, 2006)

I picked up a back tension release today: any thoughts on the best way to start getting it dialed in?


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Get a piece of parachute cord or some type of string and make a loop that feels about as long as your draw length. Loop the cord around your bow hand and attach your release to the other end. Pretend your at full draw and start playing with that new release. Have fun!


----------



## kgoold (Aug 12, 2008)

Jon Shea said:


> Get a piece of parachute cord or some type of string and make a loop that feels about as long as your draw length. Loop the cord around your bow hand and attach your release to the other end. Pretend your at full draw and start playing with that new release. Have fun!


+1 but also when you start off tring the release on your bow make sure the half moon is way forward so it takes more travel so your first shots wont give you a bloody nose . Once you get used to it adjust the half moon back a LITTLE bit at a time. Good luck :thumbs_up


----------



## 4x20 (Jul 29, 2002)

How do you shoot a back tension release? That is a question I get at least 3 times a week if not more. I have thought about this a lot and it can be very difficult to explain but I will give it a shot.

Shooting a hinge style release consistently starts before you even draw the bow. It is very important that your hand placement in the release stays the same from shot to shot. If this is not done than it is very hard to have the shot go off in the same amount of time each and every time, you will get the dreaded that one was too fast and the next will be too slow and it is hard enough to get a good rhythm without having to fight something as simple as hand placement. I start off with the release into the middle pad of the finger and I draw back with approx 75% of the pressure on the index finger 15% on the middle finger and 10% on the 3rd finger. I do this weather I am using a 3 or 4 finger release.

Once I am to full draw I will take all of the weight off of my middle & 3rd finger for just a second before I settle in to start my shot. What this does is it gives me a consistent starting point of pressure on my index finger, the amount of pressure on you have on index finger really effects the speed of how the release works so having the same amount of beginning pressure is the first step in having a consistent shot time.

Now that I am at full draw and I am into my anchor and I am ready to start my activation of the release. I will keep a constant pressure on the wall of the bow (I am not of the belief that you need to rip the limbs off the bow to shoot back tension). I allow my index finger to stretch with the pressure of the shot and I will increase pressure on my middle and 3rd finger (and pinky if shooting a 4 finger release). I do feel the release rotate in my hand but I never stop the motion once it starts. This is very important because if you stop the shot you have lost all the momentum of the movement and it is like moving a brick wall to get it started again. I am a believer that you need to have constant motion in the release otherwise you will freeze up and have a hard time getting the shots off in a timely manner. So set the release so you can feel the travel and get use to letting the release move in your hand.

When first learning to shoot a release this way, start off up close with an oversized target. I will often practice at 10 yds shooting the standard 60cm Vegas 3 spot or NFAA 5 spot target. What this does is it will teach you to how to execute a continuous motion shot due to the fact it is much easier to aim at 10yds with out the panic of moving out of the middle. If you still get a panic feeling at 10 yds keep moving closer until you can hold in the middle without a fear of floating out. It is important to do this instead of the popular blank bale shooting because you need to teach your mind to multi task, you need to be able to aim and activate the shot. Moving up close takes out the anxiety of aiming too fine out of the equation and it will teach your subconscious how to aim and execute in a fluid manner.


----------

